# Batterie iPod Touch 6



## Deleted member 1133681 (3 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai un iPod Touch 6 ème génération depuis Noël et j'ai remarqué que son autonomie est très faible (2/3 heures) par rapport à ce qu'il y a de marqué sur le site d'Apple (7/8 heures)... J'ai pourtant désactivé les notifications sur quasiment toutes mes apps et j'ai desactivé l'actualisation en arrière plan. Je suis sur iOS 10.3 beta 4.
Peut on me dire si il faut que je le remplace ou est-ce juste à cause de l'OS ?


----------



## Hellow (3 Mars 2017)

Effectue une restauration via iTunes, n'oublie pas la sauvegarde avant. 
Si le problème n'est toujours pas résolu, contacte Apple.


----------

